# WW2 US Army bicycles in Normandy 2014



## johan willaert (Jul 2, 2014)

I counted 5 original G519s in Normandy for the 70th Anniversary of D-Day Commemorations early June 2014...

We brought two 1943 MGs and a 1942 Huffy and spotted Columbias in both the Ste Mere Eglise and Omaha Beach museums...

Here's a picture of our bikes on Omaha Beach on June 6th, 2014...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 2, 2014)

How did you get them there?..
Very cool


----------



## Stony (Jul 2, 2014)

That's a very low tide. Is that normal, or just happened to be low that day? I would say you'll need a clam shovel attachment for your bike.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 7, 2014)

Something must have gone wrong as there seem to be two topics about this...

I took the bikes over in a van... Only 5 hour drive for me...

The beach is actually very flat so the tide goes out very far... Makes one think about the distance GIs had to cross under enemy fire upon leaving the landing craft


----------

